# I just cant wait......



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Jumping right into eh?
Ten hives is a nice manageable number.

I'm sure you will do fine.
What impresses me is that you are doing the research before hand. Keep reading and reading. You'll know what you're getting into before hand. So many others don't,
they go out buy a bunch of stuff, get all set up, the bees die and then they lose interest. Then you see it all on ebay.

There's a wealth of information available here and on line.
When in doubt - ask a question. 
Have you joined a local club?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

The Honey House:

I have joined a few clubs but most of them around where I live are not organized at all or they are closed due to lack of members. I have chosen one that I am planning on attending soon. It is a little out of the way but I heard it was good. 

I try to study before going into anything. I do not have a lot of money to spend on useless stuff so I like to make sure if I am going into it, I TRUELY want to. 

Plus since I got into it late this season, i do not have much to do so I have been reading a lot and helping other beekeepers take off their crop. I have my note book all set up and my hive managment calendar all ready so I know what to do each season.

Now I am trying to get a handle on the nectar and pollen flows in my area. I am also trying to see who will let me keep bees on their land next season.

I love it so far!


----------

